# For Bill Haithcoat



## MrFSS (Nov 23, 2010)

In the little town where I live we at one time had rail service from The Southern Railway. Last train was many years ago, the depot is gone, and all we have are NS freights racing through.

Our little local museum is having a display of memorabilia from times past in our town. Couple of Souther items and an interesting DeWitt Clinton model.

The DeWitt Clinton wasn't ever in our area, but the fellow who made the model was.







Southern Conductor's Uniform






Flagman's Cap






Arrive/Depart Board from the station
















Coach Class on top, BC inside!


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Nov 23, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> In the little town where I live we at one time had rail service from The Southern Railway. Last train was many years ago, the depot is gone, and all we have are NS freights racing through.


Very interesting. Am trying to figure out the town, from the bulletin board, and I am guessing either Ludlow or Georgetown.


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 23, 2010)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> Very interesting. Am trying to figure out the town, from the bulletin board, and I am guessing either Ludlow or Georgetown.


Georgetown - one stop north of Lexington. Ludlow is just south of cincinnati.


----------



## George Harris (Nov 23, 2010)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > In the little town where I live we at one time had rail service from The Southern Railway. Last train was many years ago, the depot is gone, and all we have are NS freights racing through.
> ...


If you look close, you can see Georgetown on a small label at the bottom of the schedule board. The board has to be from fairly late in the passenger era. 1967? or 8? Note the Ponce deLeon is gone and the Royal Palm has been cut back to Atlanta. Thought the Carolina Special had been cut back short of Charlestown before the RP was cut back. Also, by the way: For quite a few years the Carolina Special and PdL ran as one train. Could be the whole thing was gone, just not painted out. For a while just before the end, the CS ran only from Oakdale TN to Columbia SC.


----------

